
Ask HN: How often have natural disasters completely destroyed a data center? - rahulskn86
DC or Regions (AWS)
======
drallison
What do you mean by a "natural disaster"? What do you mean by "completely
destroyed"? Are you concerned whether data is lost or access to the data is
lost for some period of time? What are you planning to use this information
for? If you are trying to establish risk, you need a better model and some
context for the use of the information.

